# Excelsior Tunnels - Kit Hill, Callington, Cornwall



## ww2sam (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey again all.

So today me and a friend went and checked out Excelsior Tunnels near Kit Hill in Cornwall. After a long walk and fence jumping finally found the entrance to the tunnel, blocked partially with a large fence type door with a nice big hole cut out. 
At the time it was heavy rain outside perhaps not the best place to go into with that amount of water in but thought it didn't look too bad so far.
Was about a foot of water my walking boots weren't quite tall enough so ended up with very wet feet! 
After walking about 30ft their was alot of noise of heavy water, this is dripping out the roof like someone left a tap on. 
Couldn't go too far alot of damage from water and sleepers didnt look safe in the last photo. 
This tunnel is 2100ft in lenght.
We walked about 50ft of this. 
Hope you enjoy the photos and has anyone been here themselves?
Camera - LG G3
Torch - Fenix TK75











































Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## smiler (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah, and you didn't miss much it comes to dead end with the face covered in crap graffiti and tags, another one done though, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 22, 2015)

A bit more here

Subterranea Britannica: Sites: Excelsior Tunnel


----------



## smiler (Nov 22, 2015)

Muppets old report is still on this site, we got some shots of the end of the drive.


----------

